# What would you choose? Audi RS4 v Porsche 996 TT?



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

was looking at the RS4, what a car! i love the Cab version, but at around Â£56k its quite alot. puts it in some serious range of other cars.

the 996TT 2nd hand with less than 15k miles can be found for about Â£50K

both about 420 bhp, both about 4 seconds 0-60 and both four wheel drive.

anyone who gets an RS4 gets my respect, as the money you spent you coud have a flashy sports car, but its got that stealthness to it.

the 996 TT is well does everything on the tin and more, never heard a bad thing about it, and seems to be a usuable super car.

so which one would you guys take, if in such a lucky position to chose between them?

stealth or pure sex on wheels!

niko


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

damn you thats a tough call...

There are shed loads of porkers on the roads near me and to see a new rs4 on the road is a bit of a treat.... so in that sense the RS4...

the stealthness of the RS4 is also v. cool. i think is awesome that to the untrained eye the RS4 looks like a family saloon yet when you hear that V8 growl its unmistakable...

Now then... the Porker.... ok they are 10 A penny in wilmslow/ alderley / round manchester.... but there is no disputing that the 996 is a beast.

Its not subtle - you know its like getting put in jail and finding out the 6"4 black guy is your roomie..... you know it wont be gentle on you.

The styling is amazing... the ride is hard but its a sports car....
The fact that both are 4 wd doesnt make it easier... if it was a 2wd porsche i would say the RS4 instantly as I love AWD on my TT.... i know its not true 4WD but it does what its supposed to do when you need it and i know i can take corners like its on rails.

The porker basically comes with a fit blonde girlfriend.... the RS4 comes with two hounds a bugle, a shotgun several rounds of ammo and a copy of cheshire life. I think in the end.. i would probably get the Porsche just because its a school boys wet dream and i always wanted a porsche 911.

The RS4 is a hell of a car but i think thats the kind of monster you keep under wraps until you are married.. have kids and need a practical car that you can get the family in.

While i am flying solo and have no one to worry about the Porker is for me.

T


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> damn you thats a tough call...
> 
> There are shed loads of porkers on the roads near me and to see a new rs4 on the road is a bit of a treat.... so in that sense the RS4...
> 
> ...


At 2.20 am that was a wicked post to read!! nice one mate  

true the porker would come with a fit bird, like some unwritten rule.

Also true, when one of "us" would see the RS4 you give the driver that little nod, letting him know that we respect the choice. but then when you see the porsche you also just say "damn i'd like to dirve that baby". suppose the porsche would give you that "Je ne sais pas " that little extra X factor that makes a car really special. but then it would also be simillar with the RS4 that secret, that people in the know have.

Even if the porsche is common, its still gets acknowledgement. suppose if we want to be really simple you can do the table test. Take out the keys and place them on the coffee table, which one win? The Porsche, but maybe for once the test not going to be one of driving ability of the car but one of our selves?

Are you able to own the RS4 without wondering what you could of had also from Germany, stuttgart to be precise? As i know if i was in a porsche 996TT i wount be thinking "darn, could of had that Audi".

But the flip side is some people dont like the attention a car like the 996TT brings. Some people dont want to meet that 6'4 guy in the jail! some people value thier individuality and are able not to bothered when a 996TT pulls up at the lights. As that driver knows to himself what an Audi Rs4 is about and does not need to prove it.

suppose its all about what kinda person we are. Shall we shout it out or let only the select know?

Niko


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'd have the RS4  ...It's the whole stealth approach that i like about it. Something that doesnt attract everyone to what i own.

Was offered a Porsche a year or so ago by my mums insurance broker. He was in danger of losing his license after keep totting up speeding tickets and his wife made him sell it. 50k and a years free insurance. I said no. As much as i would like to say i own a Porsche. I don't really like them.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

I think I'd have to agree with the duck here.

The RS4 is a real wolf in sheep's clothing and anyone not clued up on Audis would get a real suprise when you gunned that thing.

The Porsche on the other hand, well, I can't help thinking that everytime I see one I just think "w*nker". Is it jealousy...maybe. I have still have those connotations of the typical Porsche driver from the 80's, you know filofax, braces and all that jazz.

So in short, RS4


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

996TT, no question.


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm with Kev on this one.....996TT all the way.....unless you REALLY need the practicality of the RS4 for kids seats, a couple of labradors etc etc. :wink: 

Dave 8)


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Porker! i definitely agree!!

and i ended up with a brunette gf... maybe i should exchange :roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

If I had Â£50k to spend, I think I'd try and find just few Â£k more and go for a nearly new 997. The prices are dropping slowly. Too slowly for my liking. :wink:


----------



## Nike1972 (Jan 31, 2006)

Porsche, no contest. Sorry Audi.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> If I had Â£50k to spend, I think I'd try and find just few Â£k more and go for a nearly new 997. The prices are dropping slowly. Too slowly for my liking. :wink:


but would you choose a 997 over a 996TT with PCCB?, yes 997 new model, but has nothing over a 996 TT

mix result, seems most favour the porsche, but some stealth people out there who like the Audi, its a hard one, i mean agreed a 996TT over a circuit would be faster but we not all track drivers.

niko


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Its just down to personal preference. As much as Porkers are great cars i for some reason have never liked them. My mum had one when i was a kid and i hated it. Even if a top specced Boxster S came out as the same price as an TT i would have still picked the TT. Ive chosen the RS4 because 1 i want to take the next step up and 2 i'm bored with 2 seater coupes and want a four door saloon. Plus the RS4 like has been said doesnt look special on the outside. But when you behind the wheel it does. For what im looking for the RS4 is a no brainer.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Niko said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > If I had Â£50k to spend, I think I'd try and find just few Â£k more and go for a nearly new 997. The prices are dropping slowly. Too slowly for my liking. :wink:
> ...


I was never of fan of the 996. Didn't particularly like the interior, and wasn't that keen on the exterior. However, when the 997 was introduced, I was really impressed. The interior is streets ahead and the shape of that back end is one of the best on any car. As for performance? Well, the 997 doesn't exactly hang around. It's quick enough for me. :wink:

So, in summary; if I had about Â£50k to spend, it'd be a 997 over a 996 everytime.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Its just down to personal preference. As much as Porkers are great cars i for some reason have never liked them. My mum had one when i was a kid and i hated it. Even if a top specced Boxster S came out as the same price as an TT i would have still picked the TT. Ive chosen the RS4 because 1 i want to take the next step up and 2 i'm bored with 2 seater coupes and want a four door saloon. Plus the RS4 like has been said doesnt look special on the outside. But when you behind the wheel it does. For what im looking for the RS4 is a no brainer.


I was behind a black RS4 the other day, and I have to say, to the untrained eye, it looked like any other A4. You can't really argue with the performance though, and it'd be a hoot giving the odd Porsche driver a fright. :lol:


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

The ONLY reason for the RS4, in my opinion, is if you desperately need decent back seats.

Porsche wins hands down in every other imaginable way.

But the 996TT ... it'll hardly depreciate and you'll pick up an RS4 at a much more attractive price in a few years time.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

che6mw said:


> But the 996TT ... it'll hardly depreciate and you'll pick up an RS4 at a much more attractive price in a few years time.


guy who hits 2 birds 1 stone  8)

niko


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Just the thought that the RS4 comes with a 1.6 cc engine in an A4 puts me off. If you want a sports car do it properly.

Having said that the two cars represent different groups of cars. It would be fairer to compare the RS4 with the M3 or the M5 for example.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Just the thought that the RS4 comes with a 1.6 cc engine in an A4 puts me off. If you want a sports car do it properly.
> 
> Having said that the two cars represent different groups of cars. It would be fairer to compare the RS4 with the M3 or the M5 for example.


not really comparing the cars on application, not really thier ability, more just the price and a thier figures, bhp ect... the 2 cars represent the same thing in a way, just two very differnt ways of use and form.

niko


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I think the RS4 is an awesome car but I would go for the Porsche as it's a car I've always wanted and, on a practical point, I suspect it will hold it's value much better.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Live the 911 dream. Its on another level compared to Audi, you will regret not getting te 911.


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

BigJohn made the change from RS6 to Porsche I believe. Perhaps worth a PM.

In conversation on the Drivetrain day he cited the fuel consumption of the RS's & the suggestion that the Porsche is much more of a drivers car.

I cannot add any comment as I have no experence of either.

Nice dilemma to have.

Regards
M


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Realistically,
having so much power at your disposal is virtually pointless IMHO. For day 2 day driving you just end up getting to the speed limit in about 6 seconds and then what? bump it up to 6th gear and coast along at 70-80 dodging the SPECS, GATSO, Unmarked coppers, marked coppers, satelites, helicopters, Lasers, carrier pigeons and whatever else the rozzers have come up with to make sure we dont break the speed limit!

Its more about bragging rights isnt it? Having the ability to go stupidly fast, as opposed to ACTUALLY driving the car to its full potential...

but id still have the 911, chicks dont tend to go for estates :roll:


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

Nike1972 said:


> Porsche, no contest. Sorry Audi.


but to compare two totally different cars is difficult

if you can get away with a 2+2 then the 996, if you need the space, get an M5 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Marque said:


> BigJohn made the change from RS6 to Porsche I believe. Perhaps worth a PM.


He went from TTC to TTR to S4 (mine!) to S4 cab and then 911.

He definately enjoys it and after being taken out in it I can see why. I'd have a "sports" car if I didn't need the praticality of a saloon car.

I am surprised so many go for a 50-65k RS4 over a more focused performance car if they don't need the extra space but many do.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> 996TT, no question.


Seconded or thirded 

One is a true sports car, the other aint. As much as i love the new RS4 & the Audi S & RS marque, for me unless i needed the overall practicality it's a no brainer.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Old RS4 - limited numbers, distinctive (but subtle) styling over the base A and S models.

New RS4- unlimited production run (poor residuals), looks like an A4 with the ubiquitous S-line pack.

The only reason to go for a B7 RS4 would be for the luggage space in the Avant. Supercar *estates* is a market Audi excel in. In the super*car* market they are far from the best....

You're obviously in the market for a supercar, so 996TT it is.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Realistically,
> having so much power at your disposal is virtually pointless IMHO. For day 2 day driving you just end up getting to the speed limit in about 6 seconds and then what? bump it up to 6th gear and coast along at 70-80 dodging the SPECS, GATSO, Unmarked coppers, marked coppers, satelites, helicopters, Lasers, carrier pigeons and whatever else the rozzers have come up with to make sure we dont break the speed limit!
> 
> Its more about bragging rights isnt it? Having the ability to go stupidly fast, as opposed to ACTUALLY driving the car to its full potential...
> ...


Gatsos don't flash past 155 mph, unmarked/marked cars are outrun, helicopters are not always available, you can shoot down pigeons...the 911 IS unstoppable!! :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > Realistically,
> ...


Actualy most police helicopters wouldnt be able to keep up with it. Unless they get the army to follow you in a Lynx.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Dr_Parmar said:
> ...


The Thames Valley Police use Eurocopter EC-135s which have a top speed of 178 mph (depending upon which engine you plump for and payload)

The London Met Air Unit uses 3 Eurocopter Squirrel choppers which also have a max speed of 287 km/h (178 mph)

A new Porsche 911 Carrera 2 has a top speed of 177 mph.. which realistically isnt at all achievable on UK roads (they have bends and potholes!)

So in conclusion... Mr Policeman will always get you! [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Dr_Parmar said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Fuck it even if they do catch you, tell them it was the missus driving!!! we men need our 12 ponits intact!!!!  

niko


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Gatsos don't flash past 155 mph


One of the TV progs tested it. I think they had to get to 169mph before they defeated the Gatso.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Gatsos don't flash past 155 mph
> ...


i think it was hammond last year in a tvr.. 170mph past a gatso and no flash!


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Gatsos don't flash past 155 mph
> ...


i think it was hammond last year in a tvr.. 170mph past a gatso and no flash!


----------

